
Siemens previews autonomous 3d printing spiders - Sanddancer
http://www.siemens.com/innovation/en/home/pictures-of-the-future/digitalization-and-software/autonomous-systems-siemens-research-usa.html
======
djaychela
Impressive stuff, but also reminiscent of minority report. I'd have liked more
detail about the volume that the spiders can print, accuracy, etc, but seeing
that they are not printing a material that most would want to use, it's
probably more a very early proof of concept which will change drastically
before being produced/scanning us in our baths.

